# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  España y Portugal se acusan mutuamente de abusar de las aguas del Tajo y el Guadiana

## JMTrigos

Artículo de eldiario.es.
http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Espa...569393227.html



> España y Portugal se echan en cara, por escrito, el uso del agua de dos de los ríos que comparten: el Tajo y el Guadiana. La preparación de los planes hidrológicos portugueses ha revelado una serie de agravios que ambos países esgrimen sobre la gestión del agua, según los documentos redactados por la Agencia Ambiental Portuguesa y contestados por el Ejecutivo español. En medio de la disputa, los perjudicados son los propios ríos. 
> 
> Ambos países se acusan mutuamente de abusar del agua que después tiene que fluir tras la frontera. Portugal señala en su informe ambiental como "principales problemas" la "muy elevada tasa de uso en la cuenca española del Tajo sobre todo por la intensificación del regadío" y subraya particularmente el trasvase Tajo-Segura. 
>  La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente replica a Portugal: "No puede afirmarse que en la parte española, considerada de forma global, se dé una muy elevada tasa de uso de agua". Solo admite un "estrés hídrico alto" en el área cercana a Madrid. 
> 
> Sobre el trasvase al Segura, España admite que puede suponer una tensión para la cuenca alta pero que, como está situado mucho antes de la frontera, "dicha presión en la parte portuguesa requiere de una evaluación más amplia".
> 
> Otra de las quejas que plasma el documento luso es la falta de aportaciones que le llegan una vez que el río cruza a su territorio. Estiman que el volumen de agua es entre un 30% y un 50% inferior al cauce natural. Medio Ambiente vuelve a negar esos cálculos. Se pregunta cómo han llegado a esa conclusión las autoridades portuguesas y los reduce a un 29% de media.
> 
> ...

----------

termopar (18-oct-2016)

----------


## termopar

Los dos países dicen que abusan, pero a su vez, nada hacen por el río, solo por los intereses comerciales. Y no se dan cuenta que a poco que se haga por el río, ganan los dos paises, pero ese ya es otro tema.

----------

JMTrigos (18-oct-2016)

----------


## ben-amar

Poco les interesa el rio a ninguno de los gobernantes

----------

F. Lázaro (06-nov-2016),frfmfrfm (06-nov-2016)

----------

